# WBI ~ Western Beauty Institute  socali beauty school



## hoemygosh (Jan 8, 2008)

I was just wondering if any of you ladies have gone to the Western Beauty Institute? 
I was considering attending soon. Is it worth the $15,000?
Any info would be awesome!

thanks!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 15, 2008)

the instructors are amazing and they help you find a job after you have graduated!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Jan 16, 2008)

I sounded like the commercials right? lol its because i had a friend who went there raving bout the classes so i was happy to know something & be able to answer a question =)


----------

